# Can anyone explain this to me?



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Is this the biggest scam in the world or what?http://cgi.ebay.com/FREE-Halloween-...910QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item180046729006
Has anyone ever heard of this guy?


----------



## eidolon (May 28, 2006)

I've never heard of him but the guys feedback is pretty bad.......


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't need him to teach me how to go dumpster diving, lol. I see most of the stuff is low end crap, and lots of it is missing pieces/parts, or is broken.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL I was one of those "suckers" that was born one minute, as Barnum used to say. You know what I got? A short document that said I should dumpster dive! :-S


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> LOL I was one of those "suckers" that was born one minute, as Barnum used to say. You know what I got? A short document that said I should dumpster dive! :-S


REaly? You bought his ...whatever it is? Could you be specific what it was you bought?


----------

